# So where is the Remove from Carousel option?



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Trying to figure out how to remove something from the carousel.  Directions say to tap and hold the item and Select Remove from Carousel . I don't see anything that say Remove from carousel.  If I tap and hold , the app opens. So where does this option show up?


Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nan--

it's more of a "press and hold."  Place your finger on the icon on the carousel and hold it until the menu pops up.  "Remove from carousel" will be one of the options.

Note that the next time you use the app or read the book or whatever, the icon will reappear on the Carousel.

Betsy


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

It must be my fingers! If I hold it with my finger, nothing happens. If I tap then hold, the app opens.  But I tried it with a stylus and the menu option to remove did appear.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

NanD said:


> It must be my fingers! If I hold it with my finger, nothing happens. If I tap then hold, the app opens. But I tried it with a stylus and the menu option to remove did appear.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk 2


Anytime you need the menu to remove or download or add to favorite. Press on the cover, do not just tap.
Press=hold your finger/stylus until the menu pops up. (And in a quick test, I noticed that the stylus opens the menu quicker than holding with your finger.) Yes I just tried it both ways. Took less than 4 seconds both ways.
Tap=touch quickly and let go. Testing this one, I discovered that finger opens quicker than stylus by a few milliseconds.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cinisajoy said:


> Anytime you need the menu to remove or download or add to favorite. Press on the cover, do not just tap.
> Press=hold your finger/stylus until the menu pops up. (And in a quick test, I noticed that the stylus opens the menu quicker than holding with your finger.) Yes I just tried it both ways. Took less than 4 seconds both ways.
> Tap=touch quickly and let go. Testing this one, I discovered that finger opens quicker than stylus by a few milliseconds.


And be careful not to move your finger even a little or nothing will happen.

Sent from my Fire HD via Tapatalk HD


----------



## Olmanrivah (Feb 18, 2013)

If this is problematic go to "More" on the drop down menu > Applications > Installed Applications > then tap the App you want uninstalled and uninstall.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Olmanrivah said:


> If this is problematic go to "More" on the drop down menu > Applications > Installed Applications > then tap the App you want uninstalled and uninstall.


Except I don't think the OP necessarily wants to uninstall them from the device, just remove the icons from the carousel.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

My Kindle fire had a hiccup this morning.  It took my entire carousel away.  I am hoping it doesn't un-hiccup because I just put back exactly what I wanted on the carousel.

And to the poster above Ann, I did not see a question about apps only about the carousel.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And be careful not to move your finger even a little or nothing will happen.
> 
> Sent from my Fire HD via Tapatalk HD


I had to learn by experience, not to move it even a pixel, and not to accidentally let another finger or part of my hand touch the screen, it's so sensitive.


----------



## NanD (May 4, 2011)

Actually I was just wanting to remove videos that I streamed from the carousel. But I did try pressing on an app b/c it was less of a hassle for the app to open than to have the video to start streaming again. 

I'll just use a stylus for this. Maybe I don't have enough nerve endings or whatever it needs to register q "press".

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------

